# pacific unity, fortune, northwest or envoy



## harold everitt (Apr 7, 2013)

a long shot but did anyone sail on any of these ships in 1954 to 1959 who remembers me harold everitt?


----------



## harry pennington (Aug 10, 2010)

Harold, I was on Envoy early 61 as r/o,so missed you. Macdonald was ch eng. Bowman 2nd. Howe J 2nd. Warden 3rd. Dickinson 4th.and the jnrs were Stokes,Martin and Hodge . You might have been with them ? Cheers Harry


----------

